# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  συχνοτητα δικτυου ΔΕΗ

## ggr

Ξερει κανενας ποση αποκλιση εχει η συχνοτητα του δικτυου της ΔΕΗ απο την τιμη των 50 hz ;

----------


## kopla

50 - 60 Hz δεν είναι ?

----------


## GeorgeK

Το δύκτιο έχει 50 και δεν μεταβάλλεται σχεδόν καθόλου ακόμα και στις ώρες υψηλού φορτίου.
Το σχεδόν σημαίνει λιγότερο από 1Ηζ. Αν αλλάξει +1 σε καναδύο δευτερόλεπτα και μετά -1 
πάλι για καναδύο και μετά πάλι στα 50 το δύκτιο θα καταρρεύσει . Τουλάχιστον σ' αυτόν το τομέα 
εχει γίνει αρκετή πρόοδος τα τελευταία χρόνια .

----------


## ggr

Πριν απο λιγα χρονια, καποια περιοδο υπηρχε μεγαλη ασταθεια στην συχνοτητα του δικτυου ,κατι που φαινοταν και απο τα ηλεκτρονικα ρολογια τα οποια εχαναν αρκετα λεπτα σε διαστημα λιγων ημερων. Με ενδιαφερει το θεμα γιατι σε ενα συχνομετρο που εχω φτιαξει χρησιμοποιησα για βαση χρονου την συχνοτητα του δικτυου.

----------


## ALAMAN

Εγώ πάντος που το είχα μετρήσει με ένα ηλεκτρολογικό πολύμετρο έδειξε περίπου 54Hz

----------


## GeorgeK

Αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω ισχύει για το ενωποιημένο εθνικό δύκτιο , 
τώρα αν μέτρησες τη συχνότητα σε περιοχές όπως Κρήτη , Ρόδο και ειδικά Σάμο εκεί δεν ξέρω.

----------


## ALAMAN

κεντρική μακεδονία.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Εγώ πάντος που το είχα μετρήσει με ένα ηλεκτρολογικό πολύμετρο έδειξε περίπου 54Hz



Δεν μπορεί να είναι 54Ηz. Το πολύ +-1ΗΖ. Αλλιώς θα "πέσει" το δύκτυο σαν ντόμινο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Εγώ δεν είπα μία προσωπική μου άποψη, αλλα τί είδα στο όργανο.

----------


## chip

Φίλε Αλαμαν το πολύμετρο αυτό σίγουρα κάνει αναλογική μετατροπή για να δείξει τη συσνότητα οπότε αναμενόμενο είναι ένα τέτοιο σφάλμα. 

Επίσης μάλλον δεν είναι η καλύτερη λύση η χρήση βάσης χρόνου από τη ΔΕΗ για συχνόμετρο.
Πέρα από το 1Hz ακρίβειας στη βάση χρόνου, που για συχνόμετρο είναι  μάλλον πολύ, η ύπαρξη θορύβου στην τάση δικτύου μπορεί να επιρεάσει επιπλέον τη μέτρηση.
Προσωπικά θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις κρύσταλο 3276800Μ κρύσταλο σε ένα cd4060 και επιπλέον διαίρεση δια 4 (cd4013) και να πάρεις ακριβώς 50HZ (κόστος 1-2 ευρώ)

Η ΔΕΗ νομίζω δίνει απόκλιση 0,1 HZ στην προδιαγραφή της. και είναι σωστό οτι δεν μπορεί να μεταβληθεί πολύ η συχνότητα...

----------


## ggr

Συμφωνω μαζι σου, την εχω σκεφτει ηδη την λυση σου απλα σκεφτομουν τη λυση του δικτυου για απλουστευση της κατασκευης.

----------


## ALAMAN

Τώρα που το ξαναμέτρησα δείχνει ακριβώς 50hz

----------


## odysseus

Καλησπέρα! Όταν παραπάνω λέτε οτι θα κατέρρε το δίκτυο σε τυχόν απόκλιση της συχνότητας τί ακριβώς ενοείτε? Πχ Τυχόν καταστροφη των μετασχηματιστών της ΔΕΗ?

----------


## GeorgeK

Το ότι θα καταρεύσει το δίκτυο τη ΔΕΗ στη περίπτωση αυτή δεν σημαίνει καταστροφή 
του δυκτίου , αλλά η ΔΕΗ θα αναγκαστεί σε διακοπή της παροχής . 
Αν το φαινόμενο αυτό είναι αρκετά μεγάλο σε ένταση (αρκετά Hz) , 
σε μεταβατικότητα (μεγάλη αυξομείωση) , και σε πλάτος χρονου (αρκετά δευτερόλεπτα) 
, είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο πως θα συμβεί . Αυτό γιατί σε μεταβατικές καταστάσεις τέτοιου 
τύπου δεν θα είναι και τόσο "άπειρο" (όπως λέγεται) .

----------


## Chris Valis

> Καλησπέρα! Όταν παραπάνω λέτε οτι θα κατέρρε το δίκτυο σε τυχόν απόκλιση της συχνότητας τί ακριβώς ενοείτε? Πχ Τυχόν καταστροφη των μετασχηματιστών της ΔΕΗ?



Ο μόνος τρόπος για να μεταβληθεί η συχνότητα του δικτύου είναι να μην γίνει σωστά ο συγχρονισμός των φάσεων των γεννητριών, τότε είναι σίγουρο ότι θα υπάρξει μεγάλη και ακριβή ζημιά σε μία ή περισσότερες γεννήτριες ή/και ΜΣ υψηλής τάσης. Για αυτό το λόγο όταν μια γεννητρια μπαίνει ή βγαίνει από το δίκτυο,αυτό γίνεται πολύ πολύ προσεκτικά...

----------


## Chris Valis

Στο κεντρο κατανομής φορτίου στον Αγ. Στέφανο. Υπάρχει βασικά ένα ρολόι με βάση χρόνου την συχνότητα του δικτύου και ρολόι με βάση χρόνου ένα GPS και συγκρίνουν την διαφορά στον χρόνο που έχουν αυτά τα δυο. Η διαφορά τους ποτέ δεν είναι πάνω από +-1-3 δευτερόλεπτα.

----------


## odysseus

Οκ παιδιά ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία

----------


## sw8kui

Η συχνοτητα μπορει να μεταβληθεί απο το εργοστασιο παραγωγης...συνήθως σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχες που δεν υπαρχει διασυνδεση με αλλους σταθμους η συχνοτητα ειναι πανω απο 50Hz φυσικα για ευνόητους λόγους...μεγαλυτερη συχνοτητα περισσοτερες στροφες ο μετρητης του καταναλωτη.

----------


## lepouras

> Η συχνοτητα μπορει να μεταβληθεί απο το εργοστασιο παραγωγης...συνήθως σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχες που δεν υπαρχει διασυνδεση με αλλους σταθμους η συχνοτητα ειναι πανω απο 50Hz φυσικα για ευνόητους λόγους...μεγαλυτερη συχνοτητα περισσοτερες στροφες ο μετρητης του καταναλωτη.



Αυτό το συμπέρασμα από που το βγάζεις; τη σχέση έχει η ταχύτητα περιστροφής του μετρητή με την συχνότητα του δικτύου;

----------


## Fixxxer

> Αυτό το συμπέρασμα από που το βγάζεις; τη σχέση έχει η ταχύτητα περιστροφής του μετρητή με την συχνότητα του δικτύου;



Μάλλον εννοει ότι λόγω της αύξησης των Hz μειώνεται η διάρκεια του κύκλου της τάσης...
Δηλαδή στα 50 Ηz η διάρκεια είναι 0.02 sec στα 50,25 Hz είναι 0,0199 sec

----------


## kostaspana

Η συχνότητα του δικτύου είναι 50Ηz με μέγιστες αποκλείσεις +/- 1Ηz. Εκτός των ορίων 49 - 51 Hz τα ρελέ προστασίας ΜΤ του δικτύου θα τριπάρουν. 
Η διακίμανση της συχνότητας δικτύου δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με τον μετρητή για να γράφει περισσότερες kWh (όπως αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω)  ούτε με τον παραλληλησμό των γεννητριών. Είναι καθαρά θέμα φόρτισης του δικτύου (κατανάλωση) σε σχέση με την επάρκεια ενέργειας στο δίκτυο. Αν στο δίκτυο υπάρχει περίσσια ενέργειας τότε η συχνότητα ανεβαίνει, αν υπάρχει έλλειψη, πέφτει. Αυτός είναι ο γενικός κανόνας. 
Περιπτώσεις πάνω από αυτά τα όρια είναι πολύ απίθανες.

----------


## kioan

Δείτε και ένα video σχετικό με το θέμα. Περιγράφει το πρόβλημα που προκλήθηκε φέτος στα διασυνδεδεμένα ευρωπαϊκά δίκτυα λόγω πολύ μεγάλης απόκλισης της συχνότητας στα δίκτυα Σερβίας και Κοσόβου. Η απόκλιση αυτή συμπαρέσυρε όλα τα Ευρωπαικά δίκτυα σε μία μέση συχνότητα 49,996Hz για τρεις ολόκληρους μήνες.

----------


## Samios60

49-50 Hz για διασυνδεδεμενα  και 47-51 Hz για μη διασυνδεδεμενα

----------


## Xarry

Στα κεντρα ελεγχου ενεργειας, οπου παρακολουθειται ολο το εθνικο δικτυο μεταφορας, υπαρχει οργανο αναλογικο που δειχνει τη συχνοτητα. Ειναι καρφωνεμο στα 50 και σε κοσμοιστορικες στιγμες θα παει 49 η 51.

----------


## Fixxxer

Επειδή έχω πάει σε ατμοηλεκτρικό σταθμό στην Κρήτη η συχνότητα έπρεπε να είναι μεταξύ 49,75 και 50,25 Hz και ελεγχόταν κάθε δευτερόλεπτο...

----------


## vasilllis

Μονο στα νησια υπαρχει αυτη η διακυμανση που εξυπηρετουνται απο γεννητριες.

----------

